
Dart 1.23: Better strong mode support - tweakz
http://news.dartlang.org/2017/04/dart-123-better-strong-mode-support.html
======
korm
Full changelog [https://github.com/dart-
lang/sdk/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#12...](https://github.com/dart-
lang/sdk/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#1230)

I really like how detailed the changelogs are, including examples and
snippets. It has excellent documentation in general.

